# Elite Hush filters opinions?



## deuces (Oct 11, 2010)

Saw some at PJ's for very cheap $12-$20 for 20-35 gallon rated).... Anyone used them before? Just looking for a cheap filter for a quarantine tank but would like to be able to move the media freely from my canister filter... ie) use some sponge media seeded in my canister and put it in this hush filter.

The sponge media looks to be freeform but i see a cartridge as well... maybe i can run it with just the sponge?

Thanks in advance


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

i have the hush 5 for my 2.5 gallon tank and i'm really happy with it. It's very quiet, has flow adjustment - but the cartidge is a problem. they're pretty expensive to replace, and because of the awkward shape its hard to fit media in the filter. Once this cartridge is done, i'm going to try and cut a piece of sponge to fit into the space. The price at pj's is cheap, i paid $13 for my hush 5 and that was supposed to be a sale price, although this was a while ago.


----------

